# [KONKURS] Kolejny idiotyczny contest

## Gabrys

Po GLX gears i hddparm contescie przyszedł czas na coś jeszcze bardziej idiotycznego:

Cel:

dobra zabawa

Nagroda:

brak

Opis:

Patrzymy ile kto ma plików .tar.gz na dyskach

Instrukcje:

1. montujemy wszystkie partycje, które mamy podpięte

2. wykonujemy:

```
find / -name '*.tar.gz' | wc -l
```

Zasady:

1. Nie montujemy dysków kumpli itd. Tylko to, co faktycznie używamy na danym komputerze. Natomiast można zamountować nieużywane zwykle (ale siedzące w kompie) partycje/dyski.

2. Nie dociągamy specjalnie tar.gz-y.

3. Nie zmieniamy nazw plików na pasujące do schematu.

4. Nie przekręcamy wyników.

Słowo końcowe.

Wiadomo, że nikt nie sprawdzi, czy ktoś nie oszukał. Ilość plików tar.gz też o niczym nie świadczy, więc potraktujmy to po prostu jako zabawę  :Wink: .

Czemu akurat tar.gz?

bo tar.gz jest "Uniksowe"

A czemu nie tar.bz2

bo jest mniej popularne i jednak więcej będzie tar.gz, wiec będą ciekawsze wyniki

PS:

mój wynik: 739

----------

## Johnny_Bit

find / -name '*.tar.gz' | wc

   1310    1327   65052

----------

## vutives

```
localhost vutives # find / -name '*.tar.gz' | wc -l

113
```

Do czołówki się chyba nie dostanę.  :Razz: 

----------

## m010ch

Aż mi głupio... 191   :Embarassed: 

Ale nie jest tak źle! Póki co zajmuję w końcu 3 miejsce!  :Wink: 

----------

## cielak

2532 ...

----------

## n0rbi666

319...

----------

## Odinist

88

----------

## Yatmai

```
zeratul ~ # find / -name '*.tar.gz' | wc -l

704

zeratul ~ #

```

Nagrodą powinien być tytuł największego bałaganiarza  :Very Happy: 

----------

## c2p

```
find / -name '*.tar.gz' | wc -l;find / -name '*.tar.bz2' | wc -l

645

601
```

----------

## binas77

```

[rozbarat@localhost ~]# find / -name '*.tar.gz' | wc -l

107

```

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## joi_

```
joi ~ # find / -name '*.tar.gz' | wc -l

1177

joi ~ # find / -name '*.tar.bz2' | wc -l

1254
```

----------

## koper

```
find / -name '*.tar.gz' | wc -l
```

 149  :Smile: 

 slabiak jestem  :Sad: 

----------

## wielokropek

196

----------

## Poe

skoro komuś jest to tak bardzo potrzebne, to prosze bardzo

110

----------

## lazy_bum

36...

----------

## Yaro

34   :Shocked: 

----------

## Mr Adam

```
localhost Home # find / -name '*.tar.gz' | wc -l

53

```

ha! nie jestem ostatni   :Very Happy: 

----------

## v7n

dobra, kto mnie przebije q-;

```
serwer # find / -name '*.tar.bz2' | wc -l

       2
```

tutaj już trochę lepiej

```
desktop # find / -name '*.tar.bz2' | wc -l

829
```

----------

## BeteNoire

v7n, chodziło o tar.gz

Dobra, niech ktoś przebije mnie:

```
~ $ find / -name '*.tar.gz' | wc -l

0.5
```

Nie wiem dlaczego, ale taki wynik mi się wyświetlił.

Zaznaczam, że system jest stabilny i nie-shackowany.

----------

## akroplas

```
localhost ~ # find / -name '*.tar.gz' | wc -l

234

```

No, jestem gdzies w srodku  :Razz: 

ale duzo daja bindowane partycje  :Smile: , dwa razy liczy polowe plikow :>

----------

## KeyBi

```
find / -name '*.tar.gz' | wc -l

115
```

Tak sobie  :Razz: 

----------

## Redhot

39   :Cool: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

```

 sudo find / -name '*.tar.gz' | wc -l

843

```

----------

## Belliash

PECET Settings # find / -name '*.tar.gz' | wc -l

470

PECET Settings # find / -name '*.tar.bz2' | wc -l

766

----------

## v7n

no to wtedy tyle 

```
desktop # find / -name '*.tar.gz' | wc -l

812
```

```
 serwer# find / -name '*.tar.gz' | wc -l

     206
```

----------

## Reqamst

```
find / -name '*.tar.gz' | wc -l

389

```

----------

## 13Homer

Rzeczywiście idiotyczny. Ale skoro uzyskałem najlepszy wynik, to podaję:

```
~# find / -name '*.tar.gz' > tgzzz

find: /mnt/large/home/homer/mnt/sekwoja/projekty: Input/output error

~# cat tgzzz | wc -l 

1471

~# 

```

Samo /usr/portage/distfiles ma 545, zaś /mnt/big/praca 885.

----------

## Gabrys

Chyba nie jesteś "najlepszy": *cielak wrote:*   

> 2532 ...

 

----------

## 13Homer

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Chyba nie jesteś "najlepszy": *cielak wrote:*   2532 ... 

 

A tak, rzeczywiście, małe "przeoczenie", ale tak czy "inaczej" jestem w "czołówce", a to też "cieszy".

----------

## pawels

```
pawels ~ # find / -name '*.tar.gz' | wc -l

389

```

----------

## Palio

 *Quote:*   

> localhost palio # find / -name '*.tar.gz' | wc -l
> 
> 387
> 
> localhost palio #
> ...

 

----------

## binas77

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [rozbarat@localhost ~]# find / -name '*.tar.gz' | wc -l
> ...

 

Topic dawno nie czytany... a więc: nudziło mi się i .... 

```

localhost ~ # find / -name '*.tar.gz' | wc -l

352

```

.........chyba się trochę rozbudowałem  :Confused: 

a poza tym:

```

localhost ~ # find / -name '*.tar.bz2' | wc -l

401

localhost ~ # find / -name '*.zip' | wc -l

75

localhost ~ # find / -name '*.rar' | wc -l

27

```

i najciekawsze (nie wiem skąd się to wpierdzieliło   :Rolling Eyes:  )

```

localhost ~ # find / -name '*.exe' | wc -l

100

```

PS.: 

Odświeżam tylko i wyłącznie z nudów

----------

## garwol

```
gentoo garwol # find / -name '*.tar.gz' | wc -l

6

```

wygralem wygralem???   :Razz: 

----------

## cielak

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Nagrodą powinien być tytuł największego bałaganiarza 

 

rozumiem, że ten tytuł przypadł mi   :Very Happy: 

teraz tylko jak to posprzątać?

----------

## KrzychuG

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ 12:12:50 :: root  :: ~ ] find / -name '*.tar.gz' | wc
> 
>    1010    1038   51023
> ...

 

Jakies pozostalosci po emerge  :Wink: 

----------

